# Yellow Lab vs. Aulonocara



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a yellow lab that is just reaching adulthood. he recently has found entertainment in picking on my 4 1/2" Aulonocara. Is there any way i can end his persistent fin nipping?


----------



## ffarmer (Aug 17, 2006)

Need a wee bit more info, foot print of your tank, what is your current stock list? The fast answer is if you have only 1 yellow lab you need to add at least 3 or more additional labs. Most of the time they will be to busy playing grab ass with each other to bother anyone else, however you may just have an aggressive fish that will keep doing the undesired behavior.

Frank


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

55 gallon

3 albino zebra 1m/2f
4 yellow lab 1m/3f (Male is the one picking)
2 gold peacock 1m/1f
2 cobalt blue 1m/1f
3 vieja fenestratus unsexed
2 red zebra 1m/1f
1 zebra obliquiden m


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

You have a lot of those fish in pairs, when they're not pairing fish. That could be/will be an issue.

It's possible your lab thinks your gold peacock looks too much like him, thus the aggression. You may need to pick one group or the other.


----------



## Neptune Boulevard (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm working on stocking the breeding groups up, just takes time. I can't let $ burn a hole in my wallet like i used to.

That would be a really hard call for me...as of now the peacock is learning to defend himself and his fins are almost healed. I don't see any more aggression from the dominant male lab. if it happens again it looks like i'm going to have to make a hard decision...


----------



## Chomps (Jul 21, 2008)

take a tupperware and drill 1/3 inch holes all over in it so that water will flow nicely through it and food will come in, and put the fish with the attitude in there for solitary for a few days. when you release him he will have lost his status and his area that he has claimed and this will tame an aggressive fish in a hurry.


----------



## MMB (Nov 14, 2007)

Chomps said:


> take a tupperware and drill 1/3 inch holes all over in it so that water will flow nicely through it and food will come in, and put the fish with the attitude in there for solitary for a few days. when you release him he will have lost his status and his area that he has claimed and this will tame an aggressive fish in a hurry.


Good idea, but when I do something like this, I make sure that all of the rocks are completely rearranged while the mean guy is in solitary.
When he gets out, attacking another fish is the last thing on his mind.


----------

